# Payara feeding vid I made



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i like payara's wonder if i'm ever gonna get some? cool vid!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, have you ever seen them for sale around you ?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

no not anywhere here in VA


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

do you feed them p's? just a crazy question i know that's what theyre preference is in the wild haha

do you have a personal pond your gonna throw them in or a tank that's around 500G? they get pretty damn big


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Nah these are litle scombs. I'm gonna keep em in this tank


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

awesome vid. those are some cool fish. ive never seen them in action before and they got a pretty good hunting technique!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome video.
those fish are real cool. never seen them on sale near me though
what size do they max out at?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool.
They get big...definitly love their hunting technique...it was like it just gently floated in the direction of the feeder and snagged it when within reach.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

These ones are gonna max out at around 12" because there scomberoides.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> awesome video.
> those fish are real cool. never seen them on sale near me though
> what size do they max out at?


in the home aquarium i've personally seen ~14" but that's pretty rare sight. usually they die when they're around 12" (scombs, the type were talking about in this thread as pictured) in the wild they can reach at least 24". the armatus are very rarely seen in home aquarium unless in a very very big tank. in the wild they can get up to 48".


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Fiesty little guy, sweet vid man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow that was so cool
thnx for sharing


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool!

Awesome!



Piranha_man said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Awesome!


----------

